# Snowboards.net now snowboards.com?



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought a board from there last summer and it was fine. They've been snowboards.com for at least that long. It's just a sports store afaik


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

they're legit. do a member search on here for Leo, he's a long time forum member who works there... he may hook you up 10% or something...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> they're legit. do a member search on here for Leo, he's a long time forum member who works there... he may hook you up 10% or something...


Leo kind of rode off into the sunset together with wolfie after the Design Team debacle (no surprise there - he was basically sucking him off before already at every opportunity).
But still a good idea to PM him - he monitors this forum occasionally and might still be checking his PMs.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Leo no longer works with snowboards.net. He might have hook ups with them, but he is not a part of that organization either. I don't think there is any one representing snowboards.net on the forum anymore.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Leo kind of rode off into the sunset together with wolfie after the Design Team debacle (no surprise there - he was basically sucking him off before already at every opportunity).
> But still a good idea to PM him - he monitors this forum occasionally and might still be checking his PMs.


if you know more than i perhaps, but i thought his laying off the forum always had more to do with him continuing to impregnate his wife and falling into the family thing... :dunno: fwiw i know scott in real life and i'm pretty sure him and leo have never met, let alone sucked on each other's penises in any form.



killclimbz said:


> Leo no longer works with snowboards.net. He might have hook ups with them, but he is not a part of that organization either. I don't think there is any one representing snowboards.net on the forum anymore.


didn't know that. word.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> if you know more than i perhaps, but i thought his laying off the forum always had more to do with him continuing to impregnate his wife and falling into the family thing... :dunno: fwiw i know scott in real life and i'm pretty sure him and leo have never met, let alone sucked on each other's penises in any form.


Nah, his last posts where in the thread about Donutz becoming admin, where he promptly got into a fight with Linville and has not been seen since - but he does lurk on the forum occasionally...

The 'sucking off' referred to his posts, not some real life sexual activity - Leo was a figurative fluffer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Leo is in the midst of the family stuff shred mentioned. He is also doing a career change which has required him to get some edumacation behind him. In short, he's back in school the last I heard. So in addition to the past forum bs he was tired of, he actually has some more important things to pay attention to these days. Hopefully we'll see him back once he gets out of the weeds a little.


----------

